# Almamy Tourè



## BossKilla7 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Giocatore che forse in pochi conosceranno, terzino destro classe '96 in forza al Monaco, giocatore molto completo, dotato di una struttura fisica notevole, ottimo senso della posizione, abilità eccellenti con entrambi i piedi e una predisposizione naturale ad offendere, lo dimostrano i diversi gol segnati fin qui con la maglia del Monaco. Ne sentiremo parlare molto in futuro, visto che questa stagione ha avuto un exploit pazzesco, si parla già di un interessamento di Arsenal e Barcellona

Vi lascio sotto un video con le azioni migliori di Tourè in questo scorcio di stagione


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


>



Sembra bravo, però non mi pare come Kurzawa ( fra l'altro dopo un brutto avvio al PSG ora ha ingranato ), che si vedeva che era uno di alto livello


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Sembra bravo, però non mi pare come Kurzawa ( fra l'altro dopo un brutto avvio al PSG ora ha ingranato ), che si vedeva che era uno di alto livello



Mah, conta che Kurzawa è un '92 quindi non si possono fare paragoni con questo giocatore visto che l'anno scorso era ancora in primavera e deve maturare molto prima di raggiungere certi livelli. Poi guarda il gol che ha fatto questa stagione al Marsiglia (in quella occasione fece doppietta) dove si fa 50 metri di campo scambiando col compagno e poi in area salta il difensore e la piazza col destro. Per me questo è sinonimo di grande personalità


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mah, conta che Kurzawa è un '92 quindi non si possono fare paragoni con questo giocatore visto che l'anno scorso era ancora in primavera e deve maturare molto prima di raggiungere certi livelli. Poi guarda il gol che ha fatto questa stagione al Marsiglia (in quella occasione fece doppietta) dove si fa 50 metri di campo scambiando col compagno e poi in area salta il difensore e la piazza col destro. Per me questo è sinonimo di grande personalità


Forse hai ragione  , lo seguirò meglio


----------



## kolao95 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Non seguo molto la Ligue 1, ma ho visto giocare un po' di volte il Monaco e in quelle poche volte sono rimasto colpito, oltre che da Lemar che è già più famoso, da Adama Traoré, mezzapunta dotata di buona tecnica e velocità.
Questo Touré non lo conosco però..


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non seguo molto la Ligue 1, ma ho visto giocare un po' di volte il Monaco e in quelle poche volte sono rimasto colpito, oltre che da Lemar che è già più famoso, da Adama Traoré, mezzapunta dotata di buona tecnica e velocità.
> Questo Touré non lo conosco però..


Perdonami, ma al Monaco vi sono 2 Traorè e sono entrambi scarsi come la fame, ( anche se il più scarso è l'altro , quello alto 2 metri)


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma al Monaco vi sono 2 Traorè e sono entrambi scarsi come la fame, ( anche se il più scarso è l'altro , quello alto 2 metri)



Sì, Lacina è un pippone allucinante.
Adama, come ho detto, l'ho visto solo 2-3 volte e mi aveva un po' impressionato, ma può darsi che siano state prestazioni casuali e che sia cesso come dici tu.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, Lacina è un pippone allucinante.
> Adama, come ho detto, l'ho visto solo 2-3 volte e mi aveva un po' impressionato, ma può darsi che siano state prestazioni casuali e che sia cesso come dici tu.



O forse è il contrario


----------

